# Mayonaise Chicken



## fng_3887 (Aug 26, 2004)

Mixture of 2 of Hawaii's favorites,  Chicken and mayonaise

5 lbs. chicken thighs
1 box bread crumbs
1 round container italian bread crumbs
mayonaise
garlic salt
pepper

Defrost chicken/rinse/dry 
Put crumbs in bowl-mix both types 
Put mayonaise/garlic salt & pepper in bowl-mix well 
Pre-heat oven to 350 degrees(bake) 
Get 2 large baking pans-line bottom of pans with foil. 
Dip each piece of chicken-1st in mayonaise mix, 2nd in bread crumbs 
Place nicely in pans 
Cover both pans with foil 
Put in oven for 45 minutes 
After 45 min., take off the foil from pans 
Put pans back into the oven for 20 minutes more 
After 20 min., turn off oven, take pans out ......Done


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi.....

That looks really good.... I have another idea along the same vein.



CHICKEN DIJON {recipe for 3 can be doubled}

Boneless skinless chicken breasts
3/4c. mayo
3 tbsp dijon mustard
1 tsp worchestire
1/2 tsp each onion powder and garlic powder
Pepper to taste
Italian bread crumbs for topping


1...Preheat oven to 400. Mix mayo, mustard, worchestire, onion and garlic powders and pepper together, set aside.


2...In an oven safe frypan brown chicken on both sides, remove from heat.


3...Top each peice of chicken with 2-3 tbsp. of mayo mixture. Sprinkle with bread crumbs.


4...Bake in oven till done {15-20 mins}


5...EAT and ENJOY!!!!



Sides well with oven roasted asparagus and rice cooked in chicken broth.


----------



## Psiguyy (Aug 27, 2004)

This is very similar to how a fellow I've been fishing with in Hawaii said he fries his Mahi Mahi.  

He seasons the mahi filet.  Coats it with mayo, rolls in flour, and pan fries it.  

He told me that some of the restaurants cook their mahi that way.


----------



## fng_3887 (Aug 27, 2004)

coo....i'll try it that way and try the fish one too


----------



## Claire (Sep 5, 2004)

Mayo makes a great sub for plain eggs in almost any breading recipe.  My friend (yes, in Hawaii) used to slather mayo on his mahi before grilling.  Yum.  But the chicken recipe -- mine is similar except that you toss a lot (2 or 3 tablespoons) of sesame seeds into the breadcrumb mixture.  Then you mix mayo, honey, and mustard for a great dipping sauce!


----------



## Leila (Sep 13, 2004)

*Aloha From Blue Ridge Telecom*

I tried this last week...it's a winner with the family


----------



## tweedee (Oct 17, 2004)

crumbled saltine crackers, crumbled corn flakes and dry instant potato buds also work good with the egg or mayonnaise in the breading process.


----------



## Konditor (Oct 18, 2004)

Chicken salad is an all-time favorite luncheon dish.  My version sports an *apple-curry mayonnaise* that gives the salad a quite delectable lift.  (This mayo is also delicious on poached salmon.)

6 chicken breasts, poached
3 clementines
1 bunch spinach
1 cup seedless green grapes

Apple Mayonnaise: 1 apple (I use Fuji); 4 fl. oz. chicken stock; 1 tsp curry powder; ¾ cup best-quality mayonnaise; 2 fl. oz. heavy cream; zest of ½ clementine; pinch dried tarragon; salt & white pepper.

Peel, core, and dice apple.  In small saucepan, combine apple, stock, and curry powder; cover & simmer over low heat until apple has softened, about 3 minutes; let cool.  In mini processor, purée apple mixture with mayonnaise, cream, zest, and tarragon until smooth.  Season to taste; set aside.

Skin & bone poached chicken; cut into large dice and fold into Apple Mayonnaise.  Peel clementines, cutting away pith & membranes; separate into sections.  Line serving platter with rinsed & spun spinach; mound chicken salad on top; surround with clementine segments & grapes.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 18, 2004)

*Overcooked Salmon solution*

Just thought I'd throw in another "mayo" use

I had heard this but had to try it one time so I know it works.

My sister sent me a Coho salmon from Oregon - whole, beautiful, HUGE!!!!!  My EX dh (ex being operative here  :roll: ) BURNED it on the grill - I coated it with mayonnaise, wrapped it in aluminum foil and left it for 30 minutes.  Opened it up and it was as tender as it could be!!!  The mayo really heped re-moisten it and the flavor was fine.


----------

